# My ASUS netbook won't boot (stuck at grey screen)



## garson (Nov 4, 2008)

I would appreciate tons of help and input. 
My netbook froze on friday night. Try to restart, but was stuck at grey screen. It has asus logo and eee pc written. The options f2 to run setup and tab to display bios post yields nothing. In other words, pressing either button doesn't work. 
I have removed the battery, pressed the power button without the power cord, put everything back in, tapping f2.
So far, no progress. Few times, i try pressing f2 similtaneously as i hit the power button, i got american megatrends screens. Still, none go further.
I have this netbook for a little over a year. The warranty just expired a month ago. It is running window 7 starter already installed when i got it at bestbuy.
I had contacted asus support, and tried some i mentioned above. I prefer to do this by myself.
I would appreciate any help.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You might try to start it in safe mode, by tapping the F8 key as soon as you power on... 
Vicks


----------



## garson (Nov 4, 2008)

vicks said:


> You might try to start it in safe mode, by tapping the F8 key as soon as you
> power on...
> Vicks


Tried this, got the gray screen


----------



## garson (Nov 4, 2008)

nobody else? I could add.
I try tapping f2 or simultaneously hit f2 with power button. I got american megatrends screen with details:
Some choices that don't lead anywhere whether pressing esc, f9, alt f2. Then it says: initializing usb controllers ..
Nothing is plugged in to any usb ports.
Any help or input appreciated


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know if this will help, but it costs nothing to try:
disconnect from a/c power remove battery. Let set for 10 minutes or so, then reassemble.... I know this works on some other electronic applications
Vicks


----------



## garson (Nov 4, 2008)

vicks said:


> I don't know if this will help, but it costs nothing to try:
> disconnect from a/c power remove battery. Let set for 10 minutes or so, then reassemble.... I know this works on some other electronic applications
> Vicks


Well I tried to do it again, but I did this before. It just won't boot.

G.


----------



## garson (Nov 4, 2008)

I tried to research on this for the past week. Through google searches, I found out that few people have experienced similar problem. Few people posted this same problem in other similar forums like this with little help to no responses, while I found one that had somewhat different situation. This leads me to believe that not very many have experienced this kind of problem enough to find solutions for someone to do it on his/her own.

Instead of leaving this thread hanging, I better posted what I did for those that might come across this post. I took this netbook to local BestBuy (since I purchased it in BestBuy last year) and went right to Geek Squad. The guy I talked to said that my netbook got hardware failure. Either GeekSquad or I have to send it in for repair directly through ASUS. He said that it might take 3 to 5 weeks for repair. Somehow, GeekSquad was not able to fix it on the spot. I was thinking that I would not be able to do computing for a long time. Has anyone here ever have their PC, laptop, netbook, etc fixed through manufacturer's service?

At my brother's suggestion, I bought a new laptop (which is bigger than netbook and costs a little more than my netbook last year). Now, I am wondering, how much would it really cost to get the netbook fix if I really want to fix it? Or should I sell this netbook for salvagable parts? Any input appreciated.

G.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You could try contacting the mfg. and ask what they think the charge would be.....Maybe one of the other folks here will chime in with a suggestion for you.. Might not be until after the holiday though..
VIcks


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Ive never had to use a mfg repair on any of my computers that i bought new.if the computer no longer has a warranty id suggest taking it to another reputable computer repair place that can give you a second opinion and then you can decide what to do next and go from there.hard ware failure usually means a motherboard problem of some sort and those arent cheap to fix.the only other hardware they could mean would be a hard drive but those are inexpensive to replace. the fact that it wont boot at all with a gray screen sounds like the board.if you have to salvage it for parts if the hard drive is ok and usable keep it as a spare for your new laptop.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

don't get caught short again on your new machine create a system image and a make a rescue disc get into restore and back up .


----------



## garson (Nov 4, 2008)

johnebadbak said:


> don't get caught short again on your new machine create a system image and a make a rescue disc get into restore and back up .


Thanks,

G.


----------

